# 22-250



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone else loading for this caliber? If so what is your favorite powder.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Don, my choices include 3031 and 4064 with the latter being my favorite for the 22-250 and the .243. Just loaded some .22-250 60 gr. Nosler Ballistic tips with 31 grs. of 4064 to about 3350 fps. See results in the drought post!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Minute of coyote works well for me. Bar-d, have you tried varget at all ?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Im getting ready to start building a load for the remy VL i just purchased a couple weeks ago. I might need to pick some varget up and try to match a load. 
My T/C i loaded some IMR 4895, with 50g v-max boats. I had a really hard time finding what it liked. But that was the ticket.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Minute of coyote works well for me. Bar-d, have you tried varget at all ?


I have not worked up any Varget load for my .22-250 but I have a couple of pretty accurate loads for my .223 bolt and .204.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have 3031, 4895, and varget so if I can't get a shooter out of those I'll have to try 4064, I tried to pick some up at cabelas but they had none.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I have 3031, 4895, and varget so if I can't get a shooter out of those I'll have to try 4064, I tried to pick some up at cabelas but they had none.


 I bet you can cook up a few good ones with those powders Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would like to think that one of them would work well. I've used a lot of 748 and BLC-2 in the past but want to get away from the ball powders. Varget is supposed to be very temp. stable.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YD the closest I have is the 225 win and it loves Varget--------Skip*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Danny, Skip, and SMY I hope to get out today and do a little shooting.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Will be watching this thread closely. The Dillon is already packed away for the move but as soon as I get to CO, i'm hoping to do some reloading for the Savage!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you buy dies yet Chris?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Did you buy dies yet Chris?


Haven't yet, but I have all I need to convert my hopper / case feeder to rife so all I am going to need is a caliber conversion kit and some dies. The dillon is great, but the dang conversion kits can make it an expensive venture. Plus i've found it's not as easy to reconfigure as I had originally thought... maybe some day i'll get a second one and leave it setup for my .45 ACP.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Two Dillons now that would be nice. When you get dies for the 22-250 be sure to get a neck die. You'll save a lot on brass.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

O boy Don, Im glad your watching out for me. Im really glad I had this on paper. the 39.5g was a different load I had been working on a completely different caliber. Im sorry for steering you wrong.
This is the load im shooting. It is 35.9g of 4895IMR, with the 50g v-max boats.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You might want to have Chris delete that post entirely, as someone may not read all the way to the end.

I ALWAYS verify data, ALWAYS. 

Don't worry man I got your back


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

It wont happen again... PROMISE, Ill double check next time....


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Couple of posts that referenced the unsafe load have been removed. Noones fault. I think Don's post should remain as a reminder to all of us. ALWAYS verify load data you find online, no matter how trusted the source! We're all humans and we make mistakes.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you Chris...............


----------



## Swiss (Feb 15, 2011)

4895 and Varget are my goto powders for 22-250.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the comments Guys. I think I have plenty to work through with IMR4895, Varget and IMR 3031.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT Swiss.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I dont reload but what is the best 22-250 factory load that wont ruin hides and is not fmj. Thanks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you'll find that the answer to that is, it depends on the gun. I think any varmint cartridge on the market will kill them,as for hide damage, the Hornady v-max loaded in anything is usually good so are the noslers. But honestly my experience is nill with factory ammo. I just got my 22-250 but it will never see a factory round, but from afar.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Roger that YD. Thinkin on putin it thru the T/C Venture. Just cant afford all the reloadin stuff just yet. The wife would kill me!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hear you HowlinRed, the initial outlay can be pricey. The first thing I bought was a manual that I read through a time or two before investing. I gave me the knowledge to do it right the first time.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks youngdon, at least I have a place to go for info. if I ever do get started.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Feel free to ask away HR either on an open forum or in a PM. If I don't know it, I'll find you an answer.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

YD you done anything on that 22-250 of yours? I have some one looking at the TC if it goes I think I may follow suit with a 22-250 myself. I have never had that cal yet. Still trying to get to the new place but gotta work all day tomorrow and Sunday 30 mile hour winds. Might try and go scout it at the least.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I did take it out and did a break-in of sorts(I hate that part but will gladly do it for a new gun) Had it out again with some hand loads and I shot poorly. I would get two almost touching and throw the third or two an inch apart and the third would be a half hole on another(it was all me). I dialed the scope in and have a couple loads to further experiment with on OAL. All these cases were new brass and IMO a 22-250 will show it's best accuracy with neck sized brass. Although accuracy is a main concern a neck die will save you from buying a lot of brass down the line as the 22-250 has a tendency to stretch brass due to the taper of the case body. It is supposed to rain here for a few days, so the likely hood of me getting back out soon is slim.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

YD did you ever work up a load with the Varget for your 22-250?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

varget, for 22-250 works great, i just gotta tune it down a bit . i like 4064 for 308


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Varget works very well with a 308 too. Might give it a shot.


----------



## Stink finger (Feb 6, 2010)

I like to use 36.2 grains of Hodgdon 380 with a 55gr v-max very accurate and not hard on the brass or the pelts


----------



## keith (Jul 11, 2011)

for my 22-250 i am using 36 grns of Varget with the 50grn vmax and federal match large rifle primers with an oal of 2.44. it is shooting around 3800 fps and very tight groups.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome to the site Keith. I like the Varget in my22-250 and 243 as well.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

my edge in 22-250 loves varget pushing 50 gr bergers.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Does any one here use h 380 ? EDIT: Sorry , I didn't read far enough .I'm new here and looking forward to all sorts of great advice . From what I've already seen , there is alot of help here to be found .


----------



## horses (Mar 4, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Anyone else loading for this caliber? If so what is your favorite powder.


 I like varget. I Use vmax 55 grain and so far have not put a hole in any thing I have shot. Just the small hole were it goes in and no exit hole.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a hard time finding Varget so I worked up a load with Benchmark. Its close to Varget and I use 34gr of Benchmark to push a 55gr Nosler BT.......sweet load in my 22-250.....


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I load 32.5 grains of IMR4320 with a 52 grain Speer hollw point for the wifes 22-250. That is what grouped the best for her gun. Shoots a .80 5 shot group at 100 yds off the bench.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I'm running 33.4 grains of Varget behind a 50 grain V-Max. Sub-minute of chipmunk. Not really fast, but accurate.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

My pet load for my 22-250 is **gr of Benchmark pushing a 55gr Nosler BT....


----------



## CaliCoyoteCaller (Dec 29, 2012)

I started loading for both my 22-250 and 250-3000 with the Varget. I haven't gotten them dialed in exactly, but they shoot pretty good with the starter loads.. I've been dusting ground squirrels and jack rabbits with them pretty good... 75 gr hollow points in the 250 and 50 gr boattails in the 22-250


----------



## Savagenut15068 (Jan 2, 2013)

I personally like IMR4895 with 50-55 grainers


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

HowlinRed, if you're still looking for a decent factory load for coyotes, I have had good success with the Winchester whitebox 45gr hollowpoints. It comes in a 40 round box for around $32 and has a muzzle velocity of 4000 fps. My Ruger 77 (old model) does pretty well with it and it's also the cheapest stuff I've found for varmints.


----------



## Tracker401 (May 4, 2012)

dwtrees said:


> I load 32.5 grains of IMR4320 with a 52 grain Speer hollw point for the wifes 22-250. That is what grouped the best for her gun. Shoots a .80 5 shot group at 100 yds off the bench.


Like dwtrees, I too am a fan of nearly this same load. Middle 30's charge of IMR4320, 52gr Speer. Started loading 4320 during the great powder and primer famine of 2009. Look at the burn rate charts...4320 is right there with H4895 and Varget. Can always find 4320! Load it in 17Rem and 22-250.

Tracker401


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I found my savage 22-250 likes the H4350 better than the 4320 my wifes remington 22-250 likes. I loaded 39 gr behind the 60 grain Vmax. And from what I have read the H4350 is a very good all temp powder. Only what I have read though, but the targets proved to me which one my gun likes.


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

My Remngton loves H380 and Varget. Berger 52 match bullets with H380 1/4 @100yrds off bench rest. I shoot allot of Varget with V max 40 grns, shot few crows over the past few weekends over 150 yards out of thr tree.


----------



## harleypredator (Jan 11, 2013)

Varget #1

4895 #2

H380 - pass


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

H-4895 ? or IMR-4895 ?


----------



## harleypredator (Jan 11, 2013)

H


----------



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

I run H380 in my SPS Varmint with a 45gr. Sierra Spitzer. Rifle seems to like the load very well.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

My old 1965 model Rem 700 likes 55 grain Sierra using max IMR 4895 (edition #3- 1989) pushing 3700 fps.

Also chews well on Hornady 55 SX over IMR 4895 at 3500- 3550. Good groundhog loads in low grass. Coyotes ? tall grass NO....... SX explodes on contact with grass blades over 3300 fps.


----------

